
Engineers Combined a Plane and a Blimp to Make a Plimp Airship - protomyth
https://www.space.com/42589-plane-blimp-plimp-aircraft.html
======
pinewurst
I believe it was Sam Clemens who said that if history doesn't repeat itself,
it certainly rhymes.

John McPhee wrote about a similar flight mechanism in the Deltoid Pumpkin Seed
back in '71.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AEREON_26](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AEREON_26)

------
sharemywin
Wonder if it could be powered solar.

